# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής.

## psirros

καλημερα σε ολους! Πριν 2 μηνες ξεκινησα να τη διαδικασια ζευγαρωματος μιασ αρσενικης καρδερινας με μια καναρα. Τωρα ειμαι στο σταδιο που η καναρα εχει κανει 3 αυγα και περιμενω για το τεταρτο... Η ερωτηση μου αφορα μια λαμπα συνδεδεμενη με χρονοδιακοπτη πανω απο το κλουβι που χρησιμοποιησα για να καταφερω να πυρωσω την καρδερινα και να πετυχω τις επιθημιτες ωρες φωτως. Την εν λογω λαμπα την χρησιμοποιω ακομα μεχρι σημερα πρεπει να σταματησω μιας και το ζευγαρωμα εγινε; και ποτε πρεπει να βγαλω την καρδερινα να αφησω την καναρα να ολοκληρωσει το εργο της με ησυχια;

----------


## Gardelius

*Παναγιωτη ειναι εκτροφης με δαχτυλιδι η καρδερινα σου???
*

----------


## psirros

οχι την ειχα βρει μαζι με τα 2 αδερφια της ολα αρσενικα σε φωλια μικρα ετοιμα να πεταξουν και τα εβαλα σε μεγαλη κλουβα για 4  χρονια! και τωρα εβγαλα αυτο και το εβαλα σε ζευγαρωστρα μαζι με μια καναρα

----------


## Gardelius

*Κανόνες Χρήσης της Ενότητας "Ιθαγενή-Αγριοπούλια"*

----------


## jk21

συμφωνα με τους κανονες ,το θεμα κλειδωνει 

Παναγιωτη *ολοι καναμε λαθη* στη ζωη μας (και στο θεμα των πουλιων που γεννιουνται στη φυση )  και το φορουμ σε θελει στην παρεα του, ανεξαρτητα αυτων ! και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι στην πορεια ,θα αλλαξεις θεση για καποιες επιλογες σου !

----------

